# Milling withdrawal, please post pics



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I am going through milling withdrawal. Please post some pics so I can live vicariously through other sawyers. My mill is stuck behind mud and high water at my forest turned swamp. My neighbor almost ended up with his tractor in my pond trying to get back to it. Need to get it out soon, got work to do in other places now :furious:. Water is so high I could almost float logs up to it .


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Here are a few pics of what we have been doing today.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That'll work


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Quite a pile of wood there, cut and logs. I have a pile like that in front waiting for me. Got a buddy with a dirt business that wants to redeck his trailers with the wood off his current site, better than burning it . I never thought the hard part was going to be getting to my mill.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I will pray for some dry weather for you. Thankfully we had a dry week last week and most of our loggers were able to work. We had a very wet weekend and nothing of any significance this week. Our supply is kind of low right now, if we could saw cherry and walnut we would be alright but there is not any market for them right now.


----------

